# My Dad's Cat



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry I have been MIA for a bit, have been working 2 jobs and been really busy. My dad (who is a Vet) has a cat, he's about 5 years old. He has SEVERE Eosinophillic Granuloma Complex in his mouth/nose, half of his lip has eroded away, and he has constant drainage from his nose. He has tried everything from Homeopathy, to steroids and nothing works. He is interested in possibly trying raw feeding to see if it might help. He is actually considering euthanizing him because the cat seems so miserable. So I have been talking to him about raw feeding, and he's willing to give it a go. My concern is with his lesions on his lips if he will be able to eat the bones etc? I told him to start off with cornish hens/chicken then gradually introduce the other proteins organs. He is going to have to confine Petey as my dad has several other cats who have access to food all the time, but he has a bedroom he can keep him in. Couple of questions, would it be best to feed him several small meals a day? He is currently probably about 2# underweight as he doesn't eat a lot bbecause of his mouth.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Why not try a pre-made raw diet? That will probably be easier to switch him to since he's missing part of his face. Primal makes a grind that doesn't have any plant material in it and you can always add more muscle meat, egg, salmon oil, etc. to it if you feel it is lacking.


----------

